# رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم هندسة الاتصالات



## خلوف العراقي (19 أغسطس 2010)

*-**محاضرات المرحله الثالثة والرابعة *

*http://www.uotiq.org/dep-eee/index.htm*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2010)

*منقول من قسم الهندسة المدني الى قسم هندسة الاتصالات

*

  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم هندسة الاتصالات *​


----------



## مهندس الروافد (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررر


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم


----------



## احمد العسافي (23 أغسطس 2010)

تعيش
على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك والجامعة جيدة علميا


----------



## hammer shot (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا الله ايوفقك ويفتح عليك ابواب علمه ورزقه عليك يسلمو


----------

